# a few jigging pics



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

well this was a last minute trip thrown together to go hit a few spots and and just get a hook wet........

ok heres Matt with his new love!!










and heres Matt aka"guns" being introduced to some gulf fish










and here is yours truly










and me really wanting a beer










spencer having a little fun










spencer realizing these fish dont play










guns again loving every minute of it........he said (they dont fight like this back home)










amber the Queen of the boat












another of the "guns" with a huge fish










this is some bald guy we picked up while out there.............kidding.....Great job to Capt A-hole..fernando was great all day!thx for a great trip..









guns with another one










spencer with a nice one









me with a keeper.....well it would have been in season.......all the snapper was photoshopped cause as yall know we dont have any snapper in the gulf of mexico...............thx again to Capt Fernando made a bad day great


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Matt aka guns said these small aj,s pulled harder than anything he has ever caught..(he is from up north)

cant wait to put him on a nice fat YFT


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What kind and size jigs do you prefer.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

depends on depth 100 ft or less i use 5oz 100-150 ft i use 7oz very rarely do i ever drop down the 9oz....

example i just ordered 70 speed jigs and 52 were 7oz the rest were 5 and 9,s


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What kind of jigs do you prefer and what color?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

which color is your favorite. Which one do you tie on to start with.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you order from any particular place, or do you ust wait for a sale & buy a ton at the time......70 at once.....you don't play around!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

and along with the islanders/ballyhoo we troll these


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (4/18/2008)*if its ok to post a website that sells these jigs for 7.00 i will post it....these jigs are normally 9.99


I wanna see!! I like bargains!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i am in no way shape form or fashion benifiting from the link....im posting only to pass savings on to my fellow fisherman...if its not allowable please remove it

http://all-americanoutdoors.com/inc/sdetail/10515


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.saltedfishing.com/butterfly_jigs?b=1

Also www.shulure.com


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job Bluffman2, looks like the perfect trip. Never go off shore without beer. Nice catch and great tips for the whole forum. I would post the site for sure, got me wanting to order some jigs. I caught my first fish a month ago on a Williamson Jig and was turned on. I allways bass fished in the past so it's great to catch fish on artifical bait.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

oh we had beer just didnt have time to get one......as for the link i posted that guy has great prices on most of his stuff and you normally get your shipment in 3 days....you can overnight for a nominal fee.......ive been using these jigs for a long time but didnt like losing 10$ a pop so saving a little money has got me into using them alot!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

what is your go to color?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *lobsterman (4/18/2008)*what is your go to color?


a 3-4lb live hardtail..........but with a jig probally the blue or pink


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you normally catch on a pink jig, The only thing we catch regularly is snapper on them


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Yea the first fish on a jig for me was a snapper. But it sure was fun!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

we catch AJ,s snapper and occasional grouper.....at times a shy tuna or 2

lobsterman heres some pics of the jigs we just got in...as you can tell there arent just 1 color..we have luck with all colors.now i just need to get the rest of them opened and start making leaders....BTW we rig these with AFW 90# bleeding leader and have good success with them (leaders that is)


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like Christmas! hahaha


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Bluff, I went to the site to order a few. I can figure out how the pick different weight or colors. :banghead I guess just wait until there open and call.

Brad


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Brad i dont know whats up with that just call em


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks... Will do


----------

